# Lupine Pet Products?



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

I just received an offer to sell lupine pet products, do you like them?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

The quality of their produces is very good.
I especially like the collars...

The matching leashes are pretty but feel awful in my hands...
We own two sets (collars/leashes) of two designs - I also have the matching keytags...However, it has been a year or more since I held the leashes in my hands - 
Our local humane soceity carries them at a really, really good price - Ive never bought online or from a brick and mortar pet store...
Ive known people that have sent back the leashes (damaged from chewing) and the company replaced them free of charge...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lupine is all I will own. The company is great about backing there product and I have sent a leash back that was chewed by a foster puppy, no question asked. Free of charge, As a matter of fact the one that was chewed was retired and they found someone who had it and got it for me. We sell them at our boarding place and sell them quickly.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I had never heard of these before. I'll go do a web search.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

norabrown said:


> I had never heard of these before. I'll go do a web search.


http://www.lupinepet.com


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Lupine has a great guarantee against even chewing for their leashes. However, the type of nylon they use on their leashes burns like crazy if you have a bad puller on the other end.

I would stick with a leather or hemp/cotton leash instead.


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

Yes I love Lupine products. Well made and long lasting and attractive. In fact our cat sitting on me now is sporting his lupine collar as I type!

Sarah


----------

